# Are SIGG cleaning tablets just denture tablets?



## MomToKandE (Mar 11, 2006)

I bought a box of the SIGG cleaning tablets to try. They seem just like denture cleaning tablets... they even have a minty smell. Are they really the same? I had to mail-order my SIGG tablets but I can buy denture tablets anywhere so if they're really the same I'll just get denture tablets next time.


----------



## lerlerler (Mar 31, 2004)

Hmmm.. no answer here... but a new SIGG owner!

iNTERESTED IN THE REPLY


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

My dd uses denture tablets to clean her retainer....

The ingredients are not on the box. So, I don't know either. But, if I can find the ingrediants of the denture cleaner, I will let you know.

O.K, the ones we have are _Sodium bicarbonate_ (baking soda) and _citric acid_.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

I think denture cleaner is just citric acid. Sigg cleaner has citric acid, but also about 10 other ingredients including all sorts of sodiums and enzymes.


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

Whatever happened to good' ol soap and hot water?







No seriously...I'm just wondering why you need a special cleaner for your Sigg? I'm sure Sigg says you "should"...but is it really necessary?


----------



## MomToKandE (Mar 11, 2006)

I probably don't need a special cleaner but when we accidentally leave juice in dd's bottle that she takes to school and it sits for 3 days before we remember I feel better using soap and water PLUS a cleaning tablet.


----------



## Om Girl (May 10, 2006)

New SIGG family here too!
Got DD one at the local green expo and mine from REI.

Don't mean to hijack your thread, but does anyone know where to get the sippy handle for a kids SIGG?


----------



## MomToKandE (Mar 11, 2006)

Here you go: http://www.reusablebags.com/store/si...les-p-298.html


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

we don't use the tablets in our Siggs. We only use them for water. dd takes one for lunch every day and I do my best to take it apart and turn the bottle upside down to drain. So far no problems.

Does anyone know why the rubber ring is so hard to remove?


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:

Does anyone know why the rubber ring is so hard to remove?
Mine wont quit coming off! I've almost lost it so many times.


----------



## MomToKandE (Mar 11, 2006)

Sometimes they seem to come right off for me other times they're really stuck on.


----------



## Om Girl (May 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomToKandE* 
Here you go: http://www.reusablebags.com/store/si...les-p-298.html

Thanks mama!


----------

